# Purple and white Isopod populations have exploded, how to feed these?



## Frogsarefun (Nov 25, 2015)

So my Isopod populations have exploded!

Just wondering how you add and feed these in your systems?
Do you pick them out of the media they are in? Not a fun procedure!
Just add the media (including rotten food bits and all)?
Put the media in a dish and let them crawl out then remove the dish after a few day?

Love to hear what others do.

Thanks.


----------



## stang2000 (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm actually working on this as well. my thoughts were to put toilet tubes in the container or try leaving potatoes either half slices with bottom rounded out or from a garden trick i read they core out the potato and leave in there for while.

either way i would recommend adding them into the vivarium at night so that they can eventually build a population in their as well.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I set them up as somewhat of a "feeder station". I take a culture plate and just scoop out the media loaded with bugs onto the culture plate. Then I just set that in the tank. Every month or so I remove it, dump out the old media now empty of bugs, and reload it again. 

I see the frogs hanging around the culture plate all the time.

Unfortunately I'm at work right now so I can't get you a picture.


----------



## SLEEPiNG GiRL (Oct 15, 2015)

For the whites, which are often buried in the substrate, I use lava rocks on top (works with springtails too), mixed amongst the leaf litter, they seem to like to climb and hide underneath them. Or just scoop them out with my hands. The greys seem to stay on top and are quicker, so with them I throw in a small piece of cork bark and some toilet roll middles cut in half length ways. They all congregate under and on, so just take to the viv and shake out.

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------

